# Smallie Retrospective 2008...What a year!



## Rick Acker

Having my best Smallmouth season of my life...I think in the last few weeks alone I have caught 8-10 C & R Whoppers in Minnesota and N.D. Here's some pic's...thanks for checkin out!


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker

It's been really rewarding getting my family into bassin'...I came from a family where it was anything other than a walleye was a waste of time. My four year old son has caught some really, really nice quality fish this year...


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker

This is my biggest year to date...A 19 incher...Although, I'm pretty sure I've had some bigger ones on and lost...Might get a replica of this one!


----------



## Rick Acker

It's become a tradition...muaaahhh...


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker

Every once and a while Dad has to help hold up the rod! Smallies are a little different than Sunnies.


----------



## Rick Acker

Little guy...with a little guy!


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker

All of the fish pictured of course...were released! Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## diver_sniper

Awesome pics Rick! As usual, great work on the fish, and great work on catching them with your family.

All my big fish get kissed too.

He must be a tough 4 year old. I've seen smallies jerk around full grown men. River smallies are stronger yet. He seems to hold his own though.

:beer:


----------



## jgat

Great pics. Your son looks like a little trooper. It must be a blast watching him fight those whoppers.


----------



## averyghg

great pics rick :beer: Hunter definitely looks like a little stud in the making


----------



## dfisher

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.
What did you catch that big smallmouth on?
Dan


----------



## zogman

Thanks for sharing. As a grandpa I love seeing the kids getting involved at an early age...........


----------



## deacon

Awesome picks, smallie fishing is second to none. Unbelievable how these fish can fight.

The Otter Tail river around Fergus Falls has been catch and release for a number of years now. With this I have caught increadible numbers of fish and the size is unreal. 21" in my biggest fish caught about 2 weeks ago, fish definitely had feed bag going.


----------



## OverLord

Me and my son had a pretty good year for smallies also, even though around mid july I switch to walleye fishing.

lots of fish 20" and bigger


----------



## fsbirdhouse

How do you guys rate smallies for eating as opposed to crappies, perch, walleye, etc. ?


----------



## fsbirdhouse

I am begining to get reports about an abundance of smallies showing up in our part of the Snake river in Eastern Idaho.
They've been in the Snake for many years now to the west of us, but I'm hearing of some nice catches between Idaho Falls and Pocatello. 
The reason I mention this is because I fish that part of the Snake pretty hard for big Rainbows, Browns, and Cuts with crawlers and minnows and have yet to hook a Smallie.
How come?
What kind of water should I be working to connect with the smallies that are supposed to be in those same stretches of river?
What lures would be better than real minnows and crawlers?


----------



## njsimonson

Wow, great fish...how big of a smallie do you have to catch before you start smiling OverLord? :lol:

Smallies are awful eating. Holmes told me so.


----------



## OverLord

smallies are not the best eating fish, but sometimes while camping, you gotta use up all that fish batter on something!


----------

